# Burstner Upholstery



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

Beware Pacific Motion upholstery. we forewent the more expensive upgrade on upholstery, without thinking it through, though we didn't like the alternatives with large areas of plain fabric, which we thought would be susceptible to showing accidental stains.
The Pacific Motion cloth features large areas of very loose woven coarse textured cloth. Behind some of the seat backs are plastic discs, screwed on and with a coarse surface of hooks,designed to have a 'velcro' effect, holding the uphilstery in place. Unfortunately, these discs have a very large hook, much larger than would be found on the male version of Velcro. As a result, they catch all too readily on the fabric, literally pulling threads out.
Ive spent over an hour with a large holed sewing needle, and one of those clever needle threading devices. I threaded the wayward threads back through the weave, using the needle blunt end first. Then I pushed the blunt end into the seam, where the remaining length of thread pulled out of the needle eye, and then I withdrew the needle. All back as good as very recently new, but i've taken these wretched pads off; they are not needed, and if we decided they were, we'd resort to proper Velcro, though I suspect the micro fibres of the synthetic thread might be just as susceptible. Should have learnt from my boating days; never have an upholstery cloth which presents a woven surface; always go for something more akin to the dreaded Dralon; vertical fibres oriented up from the surface. 
A couple of years on, does anyone have any comments on how this fabric looks?


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Smokeyjoe,
We have had ours for just over 2 years now and with Pacific Motion upholstery as well. We don't have the discs you mention, must be a recent addition. The upholstery looks as good as new and to be honest the whole motorhome still looks new to me. We've used it a fair bit as well.

Chris


----------



## efjayar (Jul 30, 2007)

Hello Smokeyjoe,

We have the same plastic discs securing the upright cushion on the offside bench seat. Our Nexxo is just 1 year old and as you can see from the picture, the hooks on the discs have gradually pulled the fabric off the back of the cushion. I intend to speak to an upholsterer to see if he can do anything with it. Can't believe Burstner installed such destructive items.


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

efjayar said:


> Hello Smokeyjoe,
> 
> We have the same plastic discs securing the upright cushion on the offside bench seat. Our Nexxo is just 1 year old and as you can see from the picture, the hooks on the discs have gradually pulled the fabric off the back of the cushion. I intend to speak to an upholsterer to see if he can do anything with it. Can't believe Burstner installed such destructive items.


Hi, sounds like your van is the same vintage as ours; based on a Ford too? To be honest, we don't miss the velcro pads; our offside seat back stays in place. You could perhaps sew female Velcro pads onto the breaking up fabric, if it's still strong enough, from memory, you should be able to open up the seat cover to allow easy sewing, by a little zip (certainly many of the covers are fitted this way as it makes it easy for the original upholsterer to fit the covers.
Just as 'interesting' is the problem we have with a wayward seat base for the two belted forward facing seats; ours works its way forward off the bench when carrying passengers here. We've temporarily resorted to cloth tapes tied round the frame of the seat back, at the bottom, and then all the way round the seat bases. Looks awful, but all I can think of at the moment otherwise is to have tabs sewn onto the base of the seat, with 'lift the dot' type fasteners screwed onto the timber seat base and fitted to the tabs in the respective positions....unless you've come up with something better!
Cheers
John


----------

